# Recursive kittens



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

It all started with my amused observation that the kitties loved to chase the "mouse" on the computer screen. Next thing you know, I'm loading the pictures from the digital camera so I can see them well, then I learn that the kitties also are impressed by pictures of themselves on the computer. And, this repeated a few times...

Princess chasing mouse:









Princess watching herself chase mouse:









And a few iterations later, we have Princess and Snowball watching Princess and Snowball watching Princess watch Princess chasing mouse! 









In the end, this just proves what a twisted mind I must have!  And that my kitties are cute.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

haha cute  Sometimes Belfour bites at the monitor when the flash animation ads come on.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL, that's funny - but didn't you get tired of snapping those pics? :lol:


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh I never get tired of snapping pics of my kitties. I have approximately 2000 so far in just 4 months.  Good thing digital pics are free (once camera is paid for).


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok they are really into themselves aren't they? Now your collection of 2000 pics makes me feel much better about my mega picture collection of my cats for 2 years :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Darn, I remember seeing a website like they have this cat is watching this cat on the computer & this cat is watching this cat, but I don't think I bookmarked the site  . Cool pic though 8) .


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha, great idea! How'd you get those guys to get back up there like that for the third picture?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

This is what your thinking of - mega website!

http://www.infinitecat.com/index.html

Ems x


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Creative picture! Oliver tries to get the pointer sometimes too...but only when my desk is cleared off and he is actually able to jump up here. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, that's the one Emma!  And I had it bookmarked too :roll: :lol: .


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*kitty*

haha that's soooooooo cool! such funny little kitties!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

That's cute.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

When I'm working on my computer is the only time Mellie wants to be on my lap!! She's just interested in the mouse on the computer monitor!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's funny!


----------

